# شاليهات مميزة للبيع بمساحات 100م بالعين السخنة على البحر مباشرا



## اسلام محمد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 125118
شاليهات مميزة للبيع 100متر عبارة عن ( 2غرفة نوم + 2ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ امريكى )
•	بقرية سند بيتش (ب) على البحر مباشرا 
•	يوجد نصف تشطيب 
المطلـــوب / 250 الف جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

